# Another Reading List Recommendation Thread:)



## rexfire (Dec 28, 2010)

I have put together a list of books to read prior to seminary which would be starting in the fall of 2011. 

Reading List:


1.	Knowing God, Packer
2.	Recovering the Basics, Hagopaign
3.	Commentary on Heidelberg Catechism, Ursinus
4.	Biblical Theology, Vos
5.	Institutes, Calvin
6.	Christianity and Liberalism, Machen
7.	The Confession of Faith, Hodge
8.	Christian Ministry, Bridges
9.	Our Reasonable Faith, Bavinck or (Economy of the Covenants, Witsius)
10.	Intro to OT, Archer
11.	Survey of NT, Gundry
12.	Mortification of Sin, Owen


Are there any books that would be better to read that I do not have in this list? Would you change the order in anyway? Also, would you read Our Reasonable Faith instead of Economy of the Covenants or would you read both of them?
Thanks for any assistance and guidance.


----------



## nicnap (Dec 28, 2010)

I think RTS puts out a list that is more comprehensive than this one. If I were you, I'd check into it; dig around online, I am sure it can be found. (I've only seen the printed version, though.)


----------



## Andres (Dec 28, 2010)

Here is RTS recommeded reading list. 
Here is WSC recommeded reading list for preparation for seminary.


----------

